# [SOLVED] Configure Cisco 837 Router



## ufodisko (Apr 29, 2013)

I just received an old cisco modem (or is it called router?) and I'm trying to enter the dashboard to configure it, no luck so far using 10.10.10.1

I downloaded HyperTerminal and followed *these instructions* to reset it to factory default. I think it went well because I didn't get any error and it went as the article said it would. However, I'm still not being able to access the dashboard.

I ran this command from the HyperTerminal


> show running-config


And I got this in return


> version 12.3
> no service pad
> service timestamps debug datetime msec
> service timestamps log datetime msec
> ...


I don't know where to go from here. Any advise?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Hi all the set up info etc should be here Cisco 837 Router and SOHO 97 Router Cabling and Setup Quick Start Guide - Cisco 837 Router and SOHO 97 Router Cabling and Setup Quick Start Guide  [Cisco 800 Series Routers] - Cisco Systems


----------



## ufodisko (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*



joeten said:


> Hi all the set up info etc should be here Cisco 837 Router and SOHO 97 Router Cabling and Setup Quick Start Guide - Cisco 837 Router and SOHO 97 Router Cabling and Setup Quick Start Guide* [Cisco 800 Series Routers] - Cisco Systems


I read it and I did everything the article said but to no avail.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

So you followed this exactly Cisco 837 Router and SOHO 97 Router Cabling and Setup Quick Start Guide - Cisco 837 Router and SOHO 97 Router Cabling and Setup Quick Start Guide  [Cisco 800 Series Routers] - Cisco Systems
let me see if a networking member is around


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Ok I put a call out for someone to assist you


----------



## ufodisko (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*



joeten said:


> So you followed this exactly Cisco 837 Router and SOHO 97 Router Cabling and Setup Quick Start Guide - Cisco 837 Router and SOHO 97 Router Cabling and Setup Quick Start Guide* [Cisco 800 Series Routers] - Cisco Systems
> let me see if a networking member is around


Yes I did, specially this



> Tip	If the CRWS dashboard page does not appear when you enter the URL http://10.10.10.1, test the connection between the PC and the router by doing the following:
> 
> •Check that the OK LED on the router is on, and check the cable connection between the router and the PC.
> 
> ...


Still, it won't let me in even though I reset it using HyperTerminal connected via the Console Cable.


----------



## ufodisko (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

I'm not trying to see if I can give the router and IP address and I'm getting this error



> Router#show ip interface
> ATM0 is administratively down, line protocol is down
> Internet protocol processing disabled
> Ethernet0 is administratively down, line protocol is down
> Internet protocol processing disabled


Everything is down, how do I take it up?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Hi I think some of the pointers here may be of help Cisco 837 Router
there is also a reference to this being useful Cisco Router and Security Device Manager - Products & Services - Cisco Systems


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Some more info [Config] cisco 837 defaults - Cisco | DSLReports Forums

Edit http://www.sans.org/reading_room/wh...iguration-cisco-837-adsl-firewall-router_1194


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Last info I can find which may be of use Joe-Ma Help with Unix Apple and Cisco: Setting up a Cisco 800 series Router for ADSL


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Can you post an *ipconfig /all *when connected to the router please?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Could you post the output from the command "show startup-config" please?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Aside from the ipconfig /all Cyber asked for

Hyperterm back into the router and run

sh ru

Post the full results in your next reply for review


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Unless changes have been made since boot, sh ru will be identical to show startup-config.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*



Fjandr said:


> Unless changes have been made since boot, sh ru will be identical to show startup-config.


LOL, Yeah, I think I was typing when you hit reply.

Its all good.


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*



ufodisko said:


> I just received an old cisco modem (or is it called router?) and I'm trying to enter the dashboard to configure it, no luck so far using 10.10.10.1
> 
> I downloaded HyperTerminal and followed *these instructions* to reset it to factory default. I think it went well because I didn't get any error and it went as the article said it would. However, I'm still not being able to access the dashboard.
> 
> I don't know where to go from here. Any advise?


You may need to enable the http server. Using the command line, enter exec mode with the _enable_ command and then _config t_ (configure terminal) to configure. From there use the _ip http server_ command. Use _write mem_ to save it if you're going to power the router off.



ufodisko said:


> I'm not trying to see if I can give the router and IP address and I'm getting this error
> 
> Everything is down, how do I take it up?


These are the terminal commands for enabling a port:

_enable _
_config t_
_int e0_
_ip address <ip address> <subnet mask>_
_no shut_

The _int e0_ line means that you will be configuring interface Ethernet0; you can modify that line in order to configure the other interfaces, i.e. e1 for Ethernet1, A0 for ATM0 and so on. The line will still be down until you connect something to the port but it should no longer be administratively down. If all your interfaces are down then you'll need to enable one before you can use it to access the dashboard, I believe.

I'm not familiar with the 837 and my IOS knowledge is limited, so someone correct me if I'm wrong. I think it should work, though.


----------



## ufodisko (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

This is what I got from *ipconfig /all*



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : George
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : PRIXIMPORT.local
> ...


And this is what I got from *show startup-config*


> Router#show startup-config
> startup-config is not present





> These are the terminal commands for enabling a port:
> 
> enable
> config t
> ...


I did this, and E0 is now up with ip address 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0 but still I can't get into the dashboard. ATM0 is still down though and I have enabled *ip http server*


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

You're not trying to get to the dashboard through the console cable, are you?


----------



## ufodisko (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*



CubicleCowboy said:


> You're not trying to get to the dashboard through the console cable, are you?


I have tried both, with the console cable and with a UTP cable. Nothing works.


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

While connecting to E0 through ethernet to your LAN port, have you tried setting a static ip in the 192.168.0.2-254 range with a default gateway of 192.168.0.1? Windows should have a pop up asking you what kind of network it is (home/work/public).

You may also need to configure an access list. Once again, enable and then config t, and try the following command:

ip access-list 1 permit any

This allows anyone to access anything, so we'll want to change that if we get things working. As an alternative to the dashboard, you could use the Cisco SDM. I believe that you can download it for free from the Cisco site, but you'll need to create an account. If worse comes to worse you can always configure everything through the command line, but that will be harder than using a GUI.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Your ipconfig /all states IP as 192.168.133.221 with a gateway of .40

On E0 you made the ip 192.168.0.1

with that setup, you'll never get to the dashboard.

Console back in and change the ip to something in your network
192.168.133.1

Or change your computers IP to match the Cisco's range


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Since you have factory reset the router i would configure an IP address in the 10.10.10.0 subnet not 192. subnet, or enable DHCP on laptop to automatically receive an IP address from the cisco.


----------



## ufodisko (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Thank you guys, it worked!

I changed my pc IP to 10.10.10.3 and gave the router 10.10.10.1 and behold it worked.

I was able to access the web interface but it kept giving me a java applet error even though I've installed Java several times.

I used Cisco SDM to login to the dashboard and it worked. I hope it's the same thing as the web interface though.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Excellent, Glad you got it working.


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

That's great to hear. Post back here if you run into any more issues.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Configure Cisco 837 Router*

Glad to hear it is now working you are welcome.

I will mark thread as solved.


----------

